# Phrag. fischeri x lindenii



## Kavanaru (Mar 29, 2009)

Just kidding...  but I think this little guy (Phrag. fischerii, first bloom) really thinks to be a lindenii...









I hope next time it does not forget the pouch... 

...but I must admit I really like the color of this one.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, the colour is excellent!!! I can see a bud next to the pouchless flower!!! Maybe this is better...!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 29, 2009)

OOOPS!! The color is great & the next one just fine! :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't think the bloom looks bad without the pouch.
hopefully it corrects itself! looks like a good fischeri


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2009)

Oops!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 29, 2009)

love the color!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 30, 2009)

It's color is it good point!


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 20, 2009)

ok, and here we have the same guy, a few weeks later with the second flower... this time missing no parts, but the staminodium  

color is a bit less intense, but I really like this little guy... 

flower: 1.6" x 1.2"


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmm, remove pouch = deeper color! oke: Thanx for posting.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 20, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Hmmm, remove pouch = deeper color! oke: Thanx for posting.



LOL


----------



## nikv (Apr 20, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2009)

Indeed! I'm glad the second flower turned out so nice for you!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful bloom.

Now it is acting like a Phrag exstaminodium :rollhappy: no staminode


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2009)

Whoo! that is a nice one


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 20, 2009)

oh my


----------



## Jorch (Apr 20, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Beautiful bloom.
> 
> Now it is acting like a Phrag exstaminodium :rollhappy: no staminode



lol~ :rollhappy: first lindenii, now extaminodium.. hope it gets some personality and stop imitating other species the next round


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 21, 2009)

I like this small beauty a lot!!!! Great shape and color!!! Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 21, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Beautiful bloom.
> 
> Now it is acting like a Phrag exstaminodium :rollhappy: no staminode



LOL indeed.. I had forgotten that one


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 21, 2009)

That's one confused puppy! Wonderful color though.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2009)

It's great!!! Nice pic!


Jorch said:


> lol~ :rollhappy: first lindenii, now extaminodium.. hope it gets some personality and stop imitating other species the next round


:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

